# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depri !

## Loes

:Smile:  Goedendag.
Op het oude forum was oa. ik met Robert aan het schrijven over zijn depri. Als je dit leest, zou ik nu best wel weer eens even willen weten, Robert ,hoe het je de afgelopen tijd vergaan is. Het oude forum heeft eruit gelegen en nu staan er alleen weer nieuwe berichten op, maar ik was je niet vergeten dus zodoende.

Groetjes van Loes en hoop gauw weer eens wat te vernemen.  :Wink:

----------


## Marie

Ja Robert, dat geld ook voor mij

----------


## Loes

:Wink:  Jammer dat we niks meer van Robert vernemen hoe het hem inmiddels vergaat. Als je het wel leest hoop ik dat alles beter met je gaat en wens jou en je gezin een beter en gezond nieuwjaar toe. 

Zo ook alle anderen mensen van dit foum nogmaals een hele fijne jaarwisseling gewenst en dat alles nog beter zal en mag gaan. 
 :Big Grin:  Vriendelijke groeten van Loes.

----------

